# My possible Doelings



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i have nigerians now but they dont give me enough milks, so Im thinking of getting me a dairy herd started. I have met all these girls in person and they are bigger than they look all to be weaned in june.







These are twins







This girl is a triplet 







Andpossibly this girl but I doubt it she is pretty expensive. But still nice.

What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all cuties!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I bet they'd all make nice milkers. My favorite is the second pic, she's really cute and unique!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

^ yes and she is a triplet so that is in her ginetics! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They all look like nice doelings. Personally? I would get the Nubian (#3) just cause.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Oct 18, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> they all look like nice doelings. Personally? I would get the nubian (#3) just cause.


agree


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what do their mom's udders look like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doelings.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

It is so hard to tell with kids, so I always go off of what their parents look like, and their parents' parents as well. Get info about the dam's milk production, since milk is your aim. They are cuties!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have talked to her again and guess what? She had a little registered lamancha doeling born not two days before, this is her







Her grandma gives 2 gallons a day at her peak, and her mom is a first freshener. 
I also decided to get these girls







Because their momma gave 1.5 gallons a day at her peak last year. 
Plus I dont like the ears! This spring I was kidding and I lost several ears, so I do beleive its time to get rid of them! My best three meat does are boermancha's! Now I have to wait lol this is my least favorite part! The black does can come home end of May but I will have to wait awhile on Blondie!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------

